# My DIY studded tires



## Volvoman62 (Sep 28, 2010)

I just thought i would share my studded tires I just finished. I used about 400+ carbide studs per tire that I got from the tire place in town. I used verdestine bull lock tires and studded almost all of the knobs. I must say it took forever and my thumbs still hurt a day later. But i tried pushing the studs back in towards the tube to see if they would dislodge and they are not going anywhere.

To make them I drilled pilot holes from the inside out through all the knobs then I went around and drilled through again with a bit almost the same size as the stud there were probably about 4 knobs that got torn up where I could not put a stud in but it should be ok (you can see one in the pic) Then I pushed all the studs through the inside out which is not easy even when lubed with soapy water. then I lined the inside of the tire with 3 layers of duct tape. Once it gets icy here again I will post again how they work but I am ready.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Those tires look mean. You must have lots of patience.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

hey, you missed one! 


nice work, must be fun to ride in those conditions with some traction.


----------



## cdnxj (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice!! What did the studs end up costing?


----------



## Volvoman62 (Sep 28, 2010)

The studs were $70 for 1000 so i still have about 200 left. Not sure what im going to do with them maybe make a not so crazy set.


----------



## ktyldum (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey.. Those are looking good.

What kind of studs are those? 
Do you have a closeup pic of just the studs? (an un-inserted one)


----------



## Volvoman62 (Sep 28, 2010)

I dont have a pic of my exact studs but this is what they look like. I used the number 12 size which i think are 11mm the smallest size they make. They are a little long but should work good. I think each stud is 1.5 grams I know they make a stud with aluminium instead of steel around the carbide pin but I couldn't find any of those in my town and that saves half a gram each.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Self tappers : http://www.atvrideronline.com/newsfront/0909_atvp_df_corp_new_grip_studs/index.html


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

awesome... I saw a ton of studded bike tires while up in norway a few weeks ago... bet on the trail they would be a big help for some of ya'll in the north


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I always liked 140 pan head screws screwed from the inside out.No predrilling.Hella good grip.When they get dull just nip the tip with end nippers.The best way I found to keep the pan heads from cutting the tube was multiple layers of folded up paper towel.


----------



## TheBikeMechanic (Oct 26, 2009)

I used 1/2" pan-head sheet metal screws on a set of Panaracer SpikeR.... 296 in the back and 196 in the front.... $5.00 for the box of 500 on sale.... I couldn't get the drill switch back together so I went old-skool with a screwdriver!!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

SpecialWarr said:


> I used 1/2" pan-head sheet metal screws on a set of Panaracer SpikeR.... 296 in the back and 196 in the front.... $5.00 for the box of 500 on sale.... I couldn't get the drill switch back together so I went old-skool with a screwdriver!!


Doesn't the screw head protrude too far into the tube?


----------



## zpctafw (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry to revive this thread after so much time, but I've got a question for the OP and can't PM him yet, yeah I'm that new around here... He! He!

I wanted to ask you about some carbide studs, you were saying something about buying like 1000 of those studs for 70$ from a local shop. 
Does that shop have a website, or some kinda' contact so I can order studs like those?

Or does anybody else know some websites with studs on the cheap side 1000 for 70$ seems OK, but I could only find some that I think were for motorcycles and a lot pricier.

I just made my first pair of studded tires using pan-head wood screws, they seem to work good after my first ride, but I really want to make some next year with studs, I think they'll end up even better  BTW, yours were awesome in that picture.

Here's some pictures of mine, I'm surprised on how effective they are - I chose not to put screws on the middle of the back tire for now, still searching for some shorter ones. But ice drifting has gone and that's more than enough.


----------



## Volvoman62 (Sep 28, 2010)

I just got them at a local discount tire in town. I got the shortest studs they sold. I think they were 11mm. I'm sure a les schwab or any place that sells studded tires would have them.


----------



## zpctafw (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks! I didn't expect to find you on the forum so fast. Found some sites on the net which are out of stock for now. Here in Bucharest or for that matter in the country I wouldn't count on finding them, I'll ask on a few big shops... but stuff is waaay too expensive usually or in short supply most of the time - I say short supply cause no matter if it's winter or summer one can find studded tires only on order from who knows what country around us in Europe, no one really keeps stocks.


----------

